# Flash graphics quality



## LizardKing (Apr 6, 2008)

How well does flash cope with high detail images for both still backgrounds and animated foreground objects? 

I noticed some time ago you can convert an avi to flash, but I thought I could achieve more pleasing results doing the animation itself in flash, not to mention being able to change background on the fly and such. Is this feasible while still having decent quality, and within FA upload limits?
Also, how would I go about converting an avi to flash if this venture is not successful?


----------



## Eevee (Apr 6, 2008)

I would imagine that any high-detail raster Flash animation (not FLV) would be kinda slow and take up gobs of space, as it would just be storing individual frames.

Of course, I could be hella wrong.


Why on earth would you "convert" a video to Flash?  That's awful.


----------



## Rhainor (Apr 6, 2008)

Eevee said:
			
		

> Why on earth would you "convert" a video to Flash?  That's awful.



Streaming video to a web browser, like YouTube.  Their quality may suck right now, but that's because they reduce submitted videos to (IIRC) 320x240 or something like that (for file-size reasons), then stretch them back out to fill the player, which is a bit bigger.  They are working on "high-quality" videos, which aren't reduced (or at least not as much).  Adding *&fmt=18* to the end of a YouTube link will tell it to use the high-quality version of a video if one is available.  Some videos have a "view in high quality" link just below the player, too.

If your video is hand-drawn animation intended for web viewing, though, it's best to create it in flash from the get-go -- or at least, that's my understanding.


----------



## Eevee (Apr 6, 2008)

Or you could just leave it as AVI and people play _video_ in a _video player_, rather than taking the quality hit and forcing a binary blob with a half-functional new UI on everyone.

I believe ffmpeg is more universal than Flash, too.


----------



## LizardKing (Apr 7, 2008)

Basically I just wanted to find a way to get an animation uploaded to FA while staying within the limits (obviously), which for a decent quality avi would mean about half a second long (if my memory of the limits is correct). A gif wouldn't really cut it. As for the flash animation, I wasn't going to just store each total frame, just a static background, then animate it like a normal flash movie or game, just with higher quality sprites.
Also, what's ffmpeg, and how would I go about creating one? Bear in mind I work with lightwave, so the output animation could be an avi or a series of still frames, whichever is more helpful.


----------

